
Tech’s Troubling New Trend: Diversity Is in Your Head - eevilspock
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/16/opinion/diversity-tech-women-silicon-valley.html
======
neilwilson
"That’s right: a dozen white men"

And there was I thinking using arbitrary categorisation with stereotypical
labels was the very definition of prejudice.

Clearly I need sending for re-education.

What happened to the notion that we should treat people as individuals rather
than sticking them in pre-labelled boxes?

